# 2022 Reptile expo thread



## Rob (Nov 9, 2021)

This is the official APS thread for the upcoming 2022 reptile expos. More will be added as they become known.


----------



## Rob (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Rob (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Rob (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## MDPython (Apr 3, 2022)

Whens the next expo Rob? I'm keen


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice purvisi on the banner.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 3, 2022)

I'll be there in the Illawarra with a table and various species of dragons. Look for the guy in a Razz's Reptiles shirt


----------



## AussieWheelz (Apr 7, 2022)

Are there any expos scheduled for the Brisbane area. Does anybody know.


----------



## Shell Brisbane (May 1, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> I'll be there in the Illawarra with a table and various species of dragons. Look for the guy in a Razz's Reptiles shirt


Hi what kind of dragons, thinking of coming from brissie


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 1, 2022)

Shell Brisbane said:


> Hi what kind of dragons, thinking of coming from brissie


Pygmy beardies
Dwarf beardies
Central Netted Dragons
Ring Tail Dragons
NT Frillies


----------



## Friller2009 (May 1, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> Pygmy beardies
> Dwarf beardies
> Central Netted Dragons
> Ring Tail Dragons
> NT Frillies


Every time you bring up the NT frillies, it makes me want to get R2 faster!


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 1, 2022)

Friller2009 said:


> Every time you bring up the NT frillies, it makes me want to get R2 faster!


get going then, no time to waste


----------



## Friller2009 (May 1, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> get going then, no time to waste


Yeah think i’ve got something like 1 and a half years left. So at least 2 years until I can get one now. I dislike the R number system buy i understand its importance.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 1, 2022)

Friller2009 said:


> Yeah think i’ve got something like 1 and a half years left. So at least 2 years until I can get one now. I dislike the R number system buy i understand its importance.


bugger, but as you say it is important ! Mainly to keep fools from buying things they can't maintain.
To upgrade you must have had a similar creature for at least 2 years, so a bearded dragon or similar R1 dragon to upgrade to a R2 dragon. I wanted to get a boyds when I upgraded to R2 years ago, now I can have anything R2. But apparently they have cracked down and now you can only get what you applied for.
Although some of the restrictions are ridiculous, we have northern, western and eastern BTS, 2 are R2 and 1 is R1 but all live under exactly the same conditions and eat the same food, go figure.


----------



## Friller2009 (May 1, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> bugger, but as you say it is important ! Mainly to keep fools from buying things they can't maintain.
> To upgrade you must have had a similar creature for at least 2 years, so a bearded dragon or similar R1 dragon to upgrade to a R2 dragon. I wanted to get a boyds when I upgraded to R2 years ago, now I can have anything R2. But apparently they have cracked down and now you can only get what you applied for.
> Although some of the restrictions are ridiculous, we have northern, western and eastern BTS, 2 are R2 and 1 is R1 but all live under exactly the same conditions and eat the same food, go figure.


Currently I am only eligible for R2 Turtle, but I don’t plan on applying for that anytime soon, I should be eligible for R2 skink and Dragon in a year or two, which is when I will probably apply for Egernia Depressa, Frilles and Boyd’s


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 1, 2022)

Friller2009 said:


> Currently I am only eligible for R2 Turtle, but I don’t plan on applying for that anytime soon, I should be eligible for R2 skink and Dragon in a year or two, which is when I will probably apply for Egernia Depressa, Frilles and Boyd’s


would it be any advantage for you to get the R2 turtle now as a starter towards your R2 dragon ? I have no idea how the sytem works now


----------



## Friller2009 (May 1, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> would it be any advantage for you to get the R2 turtle now as a starter towards your R2 dragon ? I have no idea how the sytem works now


I honestly have no idea


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 1, 2022)

Friller2009 said:


> I honestly have no idea


look into it, It might give you some advantage down the track, I'm thinking if you have an R2 for turtles even if you don't use it, it might give you some creds towards a dragon/skink R2. It will s how you are passionate


----------



## phil16189 (May 2, 2022)

Hi are there any expos on in qld this year please?


----------



## Herpetology (May 2, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> look into it, It might give you some advantage down the track, I'm thinking if you have an R2 for turtles even if you don't use it, it might give you some creds towards a dragon/skink R2. It will s how you are passionate


ive heard of people being given R2 license for specific species if they can demonstrate sound knowledge to keeping them which can lead to full access to all the species in the group


----------



## Rachie (May 2, 2022)

Rob said:


> View attachment 332768


I can't find any expos like this in Melbourne. Bit bummed by that.


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (May 4, 2022)

Do we need to buy the tickets for the Illawarra reptile show online? or can we buy them when we get there?


----------



## Friller2009 (May 4, 2022)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> Do we need to buy the tickets for the Illawarra reptile show online? or can we buy them when we get there?


I haven’t looked into it. But I would assume you pay on the day. I’d love to go but it’s on mother’s day


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 4, 2022)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> Do we need to buy the tickets for the Illawarra reptile show online? or can we buy them when we get there?


I can't see any online sales but you can get them there, $10 adults,$5 kids or $25 family of 4


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 4, 2022)

Friller2009 said:


> I have to looked into it. But I would assume you pay on the day. I’d love to go but it’s on mother’s day


So drag your mother along and show her what you really love


----------



## Herpetology (May 4, 2022)

Good thing its on the SON DAY


----------



## Fay (May 4, 2022)

You can get tickets online at Eventbrite or at the venue.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 4, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> Good thing its on the SON DAY


It was originally called Mother and Son day


----------

